# Minnesota Timberwolves



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lots of new faces in Minnesota these days...now it looks like they're getting Sprewell? Wow what a mix.

What do you guys think...do they finally have the right mix of talent to get passed the first round of the postseason?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Another one of my favorite topics.....the t-wolves. One thing is for sure, they will have plenty of scoring. Hopefully newly acquired kandi-man can stop worrying about his own statistics like he did in clip land and just play. Cassell needs to be a point guard and pass the rock. Kg just be himself. Spree add some emotion. And wally and hudson play like they did last season and the wolves will be just fine.

However, I hope some of these guys can swallow their ego and play together. Last years approx. scoring avg. kandi--15....kg---25....cassell---18....hudson---15....spree----21.....wally----16......so without anyone else on the roster scoring a point (ya right) the wolves would have to avg. about 110 points a game to keep everyone appx. where they were last season. Not an easy task. This is the only dilema they have. For the most part i think the guys are mature enough to handle a lessor role, but kandi, wally, and hudson worry me. I for one hope it all works out. I've been a die-hard wolves fan since inception and i can't take the beating they get every post-season any more. They'll have an atheletic and talanted roster, even if the drafted a guy named.....doodie (that's how david stern pronounced it anyway)....actually i think its deedee. For those that don't know the guys name is ndudi ebe.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have been hearing a lot about a trade of Wally for more of a big defensive guy. Suddenly a person starts to wonder how they are going to spread the ball around enough. You have got to hand it to Mchale etc. for trying to shake things up and bringing in guys to get past the first round. :2cents:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I have heard the same thing. But I'm a wally guy, and I'd hate to see him go. Who plays defense in the nba anyway?? Your better off getting someone from one of the developmental leagues who is willing to work his tail off to make the team by playing hard d.

I agree with mchale doing good by shaking it up. If nothing else hopefully we are FINALLY rid of joe smith and this upcoming season will be exciting if nothing else.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

What was the big deal about Joe Smith?? The guy underachieved and couldn't play with pain yet the Wolves loved him so. Maybe it had to do with Garnett, and I agree it will be nice to be rid of him and Terrell Brandon......


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I think watching NBA basketball is about as exciting as watching billiards on ESPN. :wink: What's everyone's prediction for the Wild? Was last year a fluke or will we get to see the Cup in MN next year?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I like the Twolves chances by adding Sprewell, BUT how is anyone going to have a chance against LA next year, that is what I would like to know. As much as I hate the lakers, I would have to admit that they have some of the best talent in the NBA compiled for this season. Maybe the Twolves can get lucky and Kobe will be put in prison for a couple years :roll:


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

The Cup is coming to MN this year.....

To hell with Basketball.... :beer:


----------

